# outside air temp sensor location???2000 NB



## rob251 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi
my daughters 2000 new beetle outside air display not working . when she starts it she gets a dash and F but no reading. can someone tell me where the sensor is located and what it looks like...thanks...


----------



## jeffroy (Jun 24, 2012)

*air temp sensor*

look underneath drivers side on the back side of bumper/ its right beside the fog lamp, u will see a small black sensor with two wires atatches, cheap and easy fix


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

I used this thread when I replaced mine. Mine was "missing" when I bought my NB.
http://newbeetle.org/forums/questio...53-easy-fix-outside-temp-stopped-working.html

I bought my sensor here: http://www.partsgeek.com/catalog/2000/volkswagen/beetle/body_electrical/ambient_temp_sensor.html


----------



## rob251 (Mar 29, 2007)

well I went and looked tonight...its the same as those other post in the NB forum..I'm sure it would work if it was there...lol
All I got is two bare wire and hole where it should go...so I will order a new sensor, when it comes I will go to the yard and find a jetta to get a plug for it.
thanks for the all the help


----------



## rob251 (Mar 29, 2007)

worked but one thing to add...I thought it didnt fix a thing at first.. I found mine gone and bare wires. got the plug and new sensor and put it in and still nothing..you have to pull the fuse as well to reset it ..now it works perfect


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine was giving me goofy temp readings (34) after I spliced in the new cable and connector that stayed the same when I'd switch from Celsius to Fahrenheit. I didn't think to check the fuses. 
The next morning I got in and the temp was accurate. At least it's working now. 

Mine seems to read a little hotter than the actual air temp. Talking with another guy that has a Jetta, he thinks it's because the sensor is so close to the road that it is picking up the temps from that. 

Glad to know you got it worked out!


----------

